# Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. The Miz & Logan Paul - WrestleMania



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

This should be a classic.


----------



## Mr.Z (Sep 30, 2017)

Dominic had a nice outfit


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm still watching the show but I had to drop in to say that wow this match legitimately exceeded all my expectations. Actually legitimately a really fucking good match. Dominik looked great on the big stage, and I'm so fucking happy the Miz got the pin and the unexpected win.

Oh, and seeing the Miz lay out Logan Paul to a massive fan ovation was legit one of the most satisfying moments I've seen on WWE TV in a long time.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Dominik probably put in his best performance yet; bit of work on his physique and he will come across even better


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Oiky said:


> Dominik probably put in his best performance yet; bit of work on his physique and he will come across even better


I love him but also think he needs to ad more to his move-set that isn't just high-flying stuff. If all he can do is flippy shit I feel like his ceiling will be a lot lower than if he can diversify his move-set. The high-flying works for Rey because he's only small but Dominik is 6'1, he can be more believable as a more technical wrestler if he does it.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I love him but also think he needs to ad more to his move-set that isn't just high-flying stuff. If all he can do is flippy shit I feel like his ceiling will be a lot lower than if he can diversify his move-set. The high-flying works for Rey because he's only small but Dominik is 6'1, he can be more believable as a more technical wrestler if he does it.


I agree with you that he definitely needs to add more to his reportoire


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This match ended up being a lot fun. Miz is always good in this role of being the heel. Rey is always going to be over on this big stage. Dominik was good enough. And Logan was perfect in his role as well. Looked good in the ring and was detestable when he was hitting his moves.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Logan Paul wasn’t bad for someone just doing this.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Logan Paul was definitely one of the better celebrity guests that've had matches.

He's probably getting a one-on-one match with the Miz at Backlash too, now. Be interesting to see how WWE play the heel/face dynamic of that one, honestly.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Dominik has no place in a wrestling ring he looks green as grass and the average guy in the crowd looks like he spends more time in the gym. As soon as i saw one of the worst suicide dives iv ever seen i had to fast forward the rest of this match until the Miz double cross. That dive was an utter embarrassment to the mysterio name.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Really don't get the hatred I've been seeing towards Dominik. The kid did fucking fine. Better than fine even. .

Also side note: I know they're not going to play it that way but going forward I officially recognise hitting Logan Paul with the Skull-Crushing Finale as the Miz turning face. Miz is a babyface now, that's just how it is.


----------

